# How to delete the top and bottoms rows of each Text file in Power Query



## jbragg6625 (Dec 4, 2015)

Hello,

I need to set up a power query so that it for each Text file that is in a folder the top 8 and bottom 4 rows are deleted when imported.

Is this possible and if so how do I do it?


----------



## scottsen (Dec 4, 2015)

The button "Remove Rows" drops down to choose Remove Bottom Rows and Remove Top Rows.  So, certainly for 1 file this should be easy.


----------



## jbragg6625 (Dec 4, 2015)

I should have been more clear. The problem is that there are multiple Text files in the folder and they all need to have the top and bottom rows removed when power query compiles them into one table. 

Using the remove rows button will only remove the top rows of the first text file in the folder and the bottom rows of the very last text file.


----------



## scottsen (Dec 4, 2015)

@kpuls will get you there:
Combine Multiple Excel Workbooks in Power QueryThe Ken Puls (Excelguru) Blog


----------

